# Needle Valve Parts List



## akflyfisher (Jan 17, 2010)

Hello, 
New guy on the forum here been lurking for a couple of weeks to figure out how to get my Smoke Hollow to cool off a bit. I purchased the needle valve but my local hardware stores do not carry the fittings to make it hook up. The joy of living on an island in the middle of nowhere.
I seen a post that listed the items needed but can't seem to find it now that I need it. 
Any recommendations on an internet source for the fittings?

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## psychobrew (Jan 17, 2010)

Call the manufacturer.  They may give you parts (they do in the US, anyway).


----------



## hoser (Jan 17, 2010)

Not sure, but this link may help you out.....good luck!

http://www.tejassmokers.com/gasregulators.htm


----------



## blzafour (Jan 17, 2010)

I went to the Propane company and had them make me one. Here are a few pics of mine. 

Blza


----------



## justpassingthru (Jan 18, 2010)

Dave,

I don't know what the measurements are of your valve, but I ordered mine from King Kooker and it has 1/4 inch pipe threads male and female, the connection on my regulator is 1/8 inch pipe thread, yours is probably the same.

What you will need in fittings are:

1 - 1/8 inch NPT male x 1/4 NPT female reducer 

1 - 1/4 inch NPT male x 1/8 inch NPT female reducer

The 1/8 inch end of the male reducer screws into the regulator, the valve then screws into the 1/4 inch female end, then the 1/4 inch end of the male reducer screws into the valve and then the hose will screw into the 1/8 inch female end.

If your valve has both ends 1/4 inch NPT male then order:

1 - 1/8 inch male x 1/4 inch female reducer

1 - 1/4 inch female x 1/8 inch female

I ordered mine online from a plumbing supply store, just google plumbing supply, then brass fittings.

I hope that helps and isn't too confusing, and yes it is difficult living on an island in the middle of the ocean, but, ...we have our perks.

Gene


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 18, 2010)

Does the island have a hardware store on it. the parts that you need should be readly avaible from the hardware store.


----------



## akflyfisher (Jan 19, 2010)

Yes we do have a hardware store, I spent over an hour in it trying to with one of the workers and they just don't have the parts to make it work. 
Life here can be quite different than in the lower 48.


----------



## garyt (Jan 19, 2010)

I am sure I am a big old coward but I would not do any mods to a Flammable gas train supply line. I know others have and it works, but that one time when it dosen't. BOOM. I work with boilers and gasses and if we were talking about an inert gas I would say go for it, but we are not. I have heard folks have called manufacturers and gotten different burners to do just this thing but they are engineered to correct the problem, be careful.


----------



## old poi dog (Jun 3, 2010)

I just arrived at this party and wanted to thank Gene for the parts list he provided.  Aloha Friend.


----------



## justpassingthru (Jun 9, 2010)

Iaorana poi,

Glad to be of some help, I've found another solution for low temps in my BB, I build a small fire in the smoke box, yeah I know it's a propane smoker, but with all of the smoked cheese pics here I had to try it, works ok, just don't put more than 2-3 chunks at a time.

One last thing, have you tried grilling fish in banana leaves, if not, try it you _will_ like it.

Gene


----------



## old poi dog (Jun 15, 2010)

Gene,








    Funny you should ask about grilling fish.  The Akule are in season now so I'll give it a try next time.  How does it work?  Wrap in leaves and place on grill?  How long?

Aloha


----------



## justpassingthru (Jun 16, 2010)

Here is how I grill with banana leaves:

I cut the leaves about 4" longer than the fish, wash them real good with water, sprinkle the fish with salt and pepper, and what ever spices you like, inside and out, maybe a little lemon or lime juice. Heat the leaves on the grill for 15-30 seconds (to make them pliable), place the fish on one half of the top of the leaf next to the spine of the leaf and fold the other half over and tuck under the fish, fold the second half over and hold together with toothpicks, fold the 2" at each end over and hold with toothpicks and cook on the grill until it's 145° in the thickest part.

Here is a spice rub that I use that is good on meka, tuna and mahi:

1/2 tsp annatto seeds, 1/2 tsp black peppercorns, 2 allspice berries, 2 cloves, 1" piece of cinnamon, 1/2 tsp dried oregano, 1 dried bay leaf, grind in spice grinder and sprinkle on fish.

Enjoy and post some pics,

Gene


----------

